# A welcome to new members



## nealtw

We are here to help, you might get answers from experts, wanna be experts, experienced DIYers and sometimes just opinions.

It will be up to you to sort out what you want to take in that will answer your question or solve your problem.

Keep in mind that most problems are a symptom of another problem, so some of us will ask more questions before we give a suggestion, be patient and try to answer those questions as best you can and photos always help.

Sometimes one of us will suggest something just wrong or even dangerous so others will jump in to correct that person. If that correction is not taken well the thread can grind down to a foolish argument.

I am asking the moderators to just move the argument to this thread so we can embarrass ourselves with a bigger audience.

Maybe with the threat of being sent to this corner we might behave ourselves.

Need a small part? Try amazon.com


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well said my friend!

AND, there will be no more arguing, if there is, it's time out corners.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Well said my friend!
> 
> AND, there will be no more arguing, if there is, it's time out corners.



Can you make this a sticky


----------



## oldognewtrick

Done.......


----------



## bud16415

Put me down as a wanna-be expert please seeing as there is no Jack of all trades, master of none. 

As a boy there was no internet but there were barber shops and that and the corner gas station and neighbors were the source of information about all things. This place is no different than the information my dad used to get or give at the barbershop. The information might not always be perfect but having a collection of ideas always helps. The think to always remember is you get what you pay for. Most people that regularly post here do it because they like helping others, and the receivers of the information need to take it for what it&#8217;s worth.

I think most people understand that about internet forums. I know they did about barber shops.


----------



## adam_howard

nealtw said:


> We are here to help, you might get answers from experts, wanna be experts, experienced DIYers and sometimes just opinions.
> 
> It will be up to you to sort out what you want to take in that will answer your question or solve your problem.
> 
> Keep in mind that most problems are a symptom of another problem, so some of us will ask more questions before we give a suggestion, be patient and try to answer those questions as best you can and photos always help.
> 
> Sometimes one of us will suggest something just wrong or even dangerous so others will jump in to correct that person. If that correction is not taken well the thread can grind down to a foolish argument.
> 
> I am asking the moderators to just move the argument to this thread so we can embarrass ourselves with a bigger audience.
> 
> Maybe with the threat of being sent to this corner we might behave ourselves.
> 
> Need a small part? Try amazon.com



Well said, dude. :agree:


----------

